# What a disappointment.



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

I hsve the Wixey model that does use the AA battery instead of the watch battery. I just bought it to replace my older wixey that did have the watch battery. It seems to be dead on accurate just as the old one was beforre the flood waters ate it. The AA battery should last much longer but since i just bought it a couple of weeks ago I have no timeframe to confirm it. You can't go wrong with a wixey….


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Did they change the display? actually i always wanted a beall 2 more accurate than wixey but nobody has that locally and shipping on it is outrageous but then again it has the same LCD as wixey so glad i never got one. I was really hoping AccuMASTER was it.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I think from my experience the button battery life issue is common,
Take the battery out after using it, or buy a stock of them and expect them to be flat when you want to use it, as they seem to exhaust quite quickly, possibly the auto off feature.

I have a digital gauge similar to yours, I hardly ever use it as I have a Japanese fixed 45/90 square and a an adjustable one as well.

Dont forget you will find the scale on your saw is very accurate, meaning carefull setup by eye and its spot on.

Failing that the amount of "odd" angles I work with (not being 22.5 45 and 90 degrees) I usually just make a setup jig for most accurate repeatability later

Because as you reported, the calibration is essential for accuracy, make sure you dont change the position of the saw or fence guides after otherwise its do it all again!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

yes i have been keeping the battery out i have tape /pouch made for that but still PIT* to insert and remove and that LCD can't barely see anything on wixey as they age. oh well.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The Wixey displays seem especially low contrast but the boxes are accurate. I initially bought a different brand that was better in some ways but worse in others, the deal killer was that it lacked precision. When you turn a level or inclinometer 180° it should give you the supplemental angle but the iGaging gauge didn't.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

now that there are several companies making these, Looks like Wixey's realized there are too much competition at lower price has learned from their mistake and released a Wixey WR300 TYPE 2 which uses AAA battery and back-lit LCD . 
looks like i will be getting one of those.few years back i had tried iGaging but wasn't impressed with the results it went back to the store.there are few others on Amazon page for less that get good review but so did Accumaster. you never know if you are getting a dud or not.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I have one of the button battery Wixey's great device, accurate as the day it was purchased. SO batteries from HF make it so I can't justify purchasing the new model. Thought they are very nice


----------



## measure2wice (Mar 3, 2015)

You have a dud. I have the Accumaster and it is accurate. It is a bit touchy though.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

well as you can see from pics my 8 year old wixey is still accurate but my eyesight is not what it used to be and the LCD is old and slightly cracked. so i may be getting a new wixey gen2. 
i saw a tube on accumaster it was accurate but touchy as you say so i'm staying away.


----------

